# Problema simulando PIC en proteus



## rikrdos6 (Mar 26, 2009)

Buenas gente del foro.
Escribo porque tengo un problema en proteus, no he podido simular ninguna clase de circuito con PIC, lo que pasa es lo siguente: creo mi algoritmo en mplab, lo compilo, armo mi circuito en proteus, agrego el codigo .HEX del algoritmo al PIC, pero siempre que trato de simularlo al darle Play me sale este mensaje de error "Internal Exception: access violation in module '<UNKNOWN>'."    He tratado con varios programas una y otra vez pero siempre me sale el mismo mensaje de error. Agradeceria cualquier tipo de ayuda que me puedan dar en este asunto, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Vick (Mar 26, 2009)

Es extraño, yo siempre sumulo circutos con PIC enproteus y no he tenido mayor problema con ellos.

¿Que pic estas usando?
¿Que otros elementos tienes?

Si puedes sube el archivo para checarlo...

Saludos.

PD. Esto no debería ir en el foro de Software de Simulación y Diseño Electrónico ?

EDIT: Apollo.
Mensaje movido al apartado correcto, gracias Vick


----------



## rikrdos6 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hasta el momento solo he tratado de usar el PIC16F877 y 16F877A, con cualquier codigo que haga y compile en mplab me sale el mismo mensaje de error, no se si tenga que ver con alguna incompatibilidad entre versiones de mplab y proteus, estoy usando proteus 7.2 y mplab 8.15


----------



## LIAMNEESON (Mar 27, 2009)

Prueba a simular los ejemplos del Proteus, a ver que pasa.


----------



## rikrdos6 (Mar 27, 2009)

Los ejemplos de proteus corren perfectamente, solo pasa cuando intento simular un programa que yo creo y compilo en mplab


----------



## Ceaugo (Mar 27, 2009)

rikrdos6 dijo:
			
		

> Los ejemplos de proteus corren perfectamente, solo pasa cuando intento simular un programa que yo creo y compilo en mplab


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

para mi el problema es de instalacion de proteus.....intenta instalarlo denuevo y mira que pasa.


----------



## rikrdos6 (Abr 4, 2009)

nada, ya lo reinstale y sigue con el mismo error


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Abr 4, 2009)

Paisano Pruebe este, Si se simula el problema es tu archivo HEX....

EDIT: Si por si acaso, tienes que buscar el archivo Prueba.hex que está en la misma carpeta....


----------



## rikrdos6 (Abr 4, 2009)

este archivo que me envias si corre sin ningun problema.. entonces si debe ser un problema del mplab que estoy usando.. alguna sugerencia de configuracion o lugar donde pueda bajar una buena version?


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Abr 4, 2009)

rikrdos6 dijo:
			
		

> este archivo que me envias si corre sin ningun problema.. entonces si debe ser un problema del mplab que estoy usando.. alguna sugerencia de configuracion o lugar donde pueda bajar una buena version?



Te ayudara si yo supiera mas el lenguaje ASM, yo uso es Flowcode, si no lo conoces es un Soft de diagramas de flujo, sin tanta complicación de estar escribiendo tanto, claro no voy a negar que saber ASM es una ventaja, pero para mi es como tratar de hacer un sitio Web a fuerza de puro lenguaje.   ,  Flowcode es como si usaras Frontpage para hacer la web...


----------



## mabauti (Abr 5, 2009)

> alguna sugerencia de configuracion o lugar donde pueda bajar una buena version?


bajatela del sitio de microchip http://doiop.com/7643hf

sería bueno que tambien postearas el code


----------



## rikrdos6 (Abr 7, 2009)

Me baje la ultima version de la pagina, pero ahora estoy teniendo problemas con dicha version y nose porque, creo un Source File y lo salvo como fichero asm, pero cuando lo voy a agregar a mi Proyecto no me aparece como un archivo soportado, entonces.. que puedo hacer en esta situacion?
tambien me pasa que no me reconoce las instrucciones de movf, rrf y rlf


----------



## mabauti (Abr 7, 2009)

> no me aparece como un archivo soportado





> tambien me pasa que no me reconoce las instrucciones de movf, rrf y rlf



te refieres en ambas al Proteus o al MPLab? sería bueno que postearas el code.


----------



## rikrdos6 (Abr 8, 2009)

es en Mplab que tengo el problema y no puedo crear ningun archivo .hex por ello, y no es un code en especifico el que no puedo simular en proteus, es cualquiera que cree y trate de simular en el


----------



## mabauti (Abr 8, 2009)

> creo un Source File y lo salvo como fichero asm


quizá le estas dando una doble extension (e.g. : miprograma.asm.txt) checa eso


----------



## rikrdos6 (Abr 8, 2009)

Bueno aparentemente tenia que escribir .asm en el nombre del archivo para que lo reconociera o.o.. 
nunca tenia que hacer eso en la version anterior.. pero ahora el problema con mplab es que no reconoce las intrucciones de movf, rrf y rlf


----------



## mabauti (Abr 8, 2009)

afaik es obligatorio ponerle esa extension. Postea esa parte donde dices que tienes problemas


----------



## rikrdos6 (Abr 10, 2009)

bueno, parece que ya todo esta solucionado,  baje la version 8.30 de mplab y al parecer tenia que darle a una opcion llamada Project Wizard para configurar con que PIC iba a ser mi proyecto y asi ya no tener problemas con las instrucciones, y bueno al usar esta version proteus ya no volvio a mostrar ningun mensaje de error


----------



## francote (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola. Tenemos el mismo problema con Proton+ PDS versión última 3.... y la anterior simulando en Proteus 7.6 y anteriores. El error es "internal exception access violation in module '<unknow>'" cuando pasan algunos ciclos de transmición/recepción usando cualquiera de los comandos (HSERIN, HSEROUT, HRSIN, HRSOUT, TXREG, RCREG) y en diferntes programas.
Hemos releido turoriales, datasheet del 16F8777A sin solución. Aunque que creemos que no son el Proton+ ni el Proteus, creemos tener todo bien. Qué nos faltará?
Habrà alguna luz para estos pobres estudiantes o estamos condenado. Esperamos que NOOO 
Por favor, alguien que nos ayude. Gracias en forma anticipada


----------



## nialsv (May 26, 2010)

tambien tuve ese problema, y era xq compilaba en un pic distinto al que simulaba.. cambia eso en el mplab.
saludos


----------



## faberfree (Feb 12, 2011)

si tiene razon el amigo rikdos6 el error estaba en wizar, si ya lo tienes hecho lo mejor es actualizarlo de nuevo por el projec wizar o volver a crear el proyecto y de ahi enlazar a proteus, yo lo hice y ahora si me funcionao bien y el mensaje dejo de salir


----------



## jalexad09 (Abr 16, 2011)

Vick dijo:


> Es extraño, yo siempre sumulo circutos con PIC enproteus y no he tenido mayor problema con ellos.
> 
> ¿Que pic estas usando?
> ¿Que otros elementos tienes?
> ...



puedes intentar verificando cual es el pic configuradoe en mplab una vez hecho esto compilar igualmente verificar que en el proteus se el pic configurado.


----------



## 1244226 (Oct 8, 2011)

es la extencionn del archivo yo battalla igual ata que me di cuenta que el ptroteus no coorre proramas . c   pero los .hex los corre mui bien


----------

